# STOLEN Fenceman DP350b energizer nr. Gt Haywood



## HippyDay (8 January 2015)

Fenceman DP350b energizer STOLEN from field alongside A51 between Colwich/A51 junction and Gt Haywood/A51 junction.
Stolen on 8th January 2015 at around 2pm.

Thief pulled out of the turning for the field right under our noses, thought he was answering his phone or turning around 

Earth stake left behind, so is just the energizer on it's own. Has post code and house number written in permanent marker on the side - if you see this OR an energizer with a scrubbed/scratched area on the side where they have tried to remove the post code PLEASE get in touch!

The two cables have been stolen with it.

This cost a lot of money, and we're pretty fed up about it 

Any help appreciated - remember, if you spot one for sale which matches this description PLEASE let us know so we can check it out


----------



## Honey08 (8 January 2015)

How annoying.  But very common.  I had one stolen a few years ago.


----------

